# Kawasaki Mule Or Golf Cart Owners?



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Anyone have or use one of these while camping?

I like the looks and abilities of that MULE! I think I could see myself sporting around the seasonal resort with my Jet Ski in tow on one of those things! I'd kinda like something I could launch the thing with. I think it would fit the bill.

I've seen the kids on LITTLE PEOPLE, BIG WORLD beating the crap out of a couple MULES. Looks like fun.


----------



## Yianni (Aug 30, 2006)

Do you have a picture of a Mule you could post for those of us that don't know?
It sounds interesting.

Lou


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Hey Pete, have you checked out the Rhino? A lot more options and add-on's for them so far than the Mule. Some resorts are banning all but the electric golf carts, but in your neck of the woods I doubt that is happening.


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

Pete,

I have a Polaris Ranger 700XP, it fuel injected and moves pretty well. I dont like the Mule's personally, they are low on power and just are not in the same place motor wise and feature wise as the polaris and or the Rhino.

They are money pits once you start mod's good luck stoping. I know I can't I have thousands in mine as far as custom cage's and suspension and motor work.




































Climbing Comp Hill in Pismo

Polaris won out for me cause they are wider than the Rhino so less tip happy. I took the bed off mine as you can see but I made a trailer out of the bed to pull it around with. Kids love it.

Jeff


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I bet you could have a Jeep for what you have in your Polaris. But then again you sure wont be missed.. Your rig looks awesome!

Carey


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

Carey,

Oh yes I could have a Jeep but they are not as fun (prior jeep owner here). Plus This will fit into my Toy Hauler. Use it around the ranch it can get into my backyard and my Jeep could not do that.

Mine is still pretty mild you should see some of these things, at the coast or Glamis.

Jeff


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

All I need to know is.....Which one will fit in my Roo???


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

Neither or I would own a roo right now.

Jeff


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Darn it!









ok, I was thinking more along the lines of a lifted gas powered golf cart with the cool off road tires...do I stand a chance of getting one of those in the Roo?


----------



## freefaller25 (Mar 19, 2006)

We have a Kawasaki Mule for putzn' around the farm. It tops out at around 22mph so it is no speed demon but that is not what we wanted it for. You were asking about campground use anyway and you canâ€™t drive 55 in any campground I know. Low range would be perfect for launching a jet ski and it is fairly quiet. Ours has 2 and 4 wheel drive with a rear end dif lock and we have never had a problem with it. It will not go everywhere a 4-wheeler will but we take it through the woods and gullies often. The most usual use is kid and firewood hauling.

Tony


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Thanks for all the tips. I'm not sure if I'm getting one quite yet.
I would probably only use it at the campground. I live in town and it can't be driven. I have been looking at them all. Wife will probably shoot me.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Jeff,

That is some roll cage you have there! I have been around off-road and rally competition vehicles that don't have that stout a cage... In fact, I am not sure I have ever seen a cage like that. Well done!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Yea...thanks for those pics by the way. Really helps to have a visual. Those Polaris' are sharp. I wonder if they are built over here at the factory nearby?


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

I wouldn't go for a cart, but if you do, you have to Mod it like friends of ours did.

OR try one of these that you can also drive street leagl at home..we have them at work and they are very quiet to drive..GEM Car--clicky

..









good luck choosing


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> Jeff,
> 
> That is some roll cage you have there! I have been around off-road and rally competition vehicles that don't have that stout a cage... In fact, I am not sure I have ever seen a cage like that. Well done!
> 
> ...


Thanks Doug it was a lot of work to do that cage. My old Jeep did not have as much metal in it when I did it. But have to make sure the kids are safe and sound too. Speed plus uneven road conditions and my babies could make for some scary times, so I figured I would built it bullet proof.

Jeff


----------

